# Comrades Autogun, and Gas Mask Links for the IG player(with Pics!)



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey guys, In my 6 years of playing the game and countless hours wandering the internet I've found a few sites that may be of interest to you. and youll still be 75% GW as per the Regulations

*For those of yall wanting Gasmasks, check this site out:*

Link to West Wind Productions









the site sells them in sets of 20. they are designed for some horror game that is set around WW2, and the heads come in American, British, and german style helmets with gasmasks. The german set includes 2 capped gas mask heads that could be used to signify officers or Sgts.

Be advised heads fit 25mm- 28mm


*And for those of yall looking for auto-guns:*

The Assault Group :: Weapons and Equipment :: Russian Modern

gun sets come in groups of 10. Site sells weaponry from from multiple countries and different time periods

Sets are designed for 28mm
*
Other Heads, and also some back packs and accesories:*

link to Pig Iron










Pig Iron productions, not only do they have some other model heads, but they also include backpacks, and they also have some nice models

Heads come in packs of 20

sets designed for 28 mm

Hope this helps someone,
Comrade :B):


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Very cool, I'm always up for some alternative unit styles. So you'd recommend pig iron then?


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

Cadian81st said:


> Very cool, I'm always up for some alternative unit styles. So you'd recommend pig iron then?


I recommend pig iron, and west wind. Personal opinion of course.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

yes i have hears of the pig iron helmets and they are very cool looking. i might invest in some helmet fom this website.


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

i like the pig iron helmets they are beautiful. I took a look at that weapon site and the models looked like they were very rough and messily made. im not sure if this is the case though if anyone could tell me if theyve had any luck with them that would be superb.


----------



## The_Lone_Wolf (Jan 8, 2010)

I have been playing for less than a year and yet i have been on all of those websites searching for gasmask haeds, though the main problem with West winds is they dont show pics of all their heads, if anyone has any pics please post them


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

Hello there.
I am completely and utterly new to this site...

I stumbled upon this post that's almost two months old, and saw an unanswered question :


> if anyone has any pics please post them


The product-codes from WestWind are the following :
SHS-SOTR01
SHS-SOTR04
SHS-SOTR03
SHS-SOTR02

All of those are full-gasmasked heads sprues.

And like comrade, I used them for my Guardsmen, Nurgle Traitor Guards to be more precise.
Here's some examples with WestWind heads (all mentioned in my list above):
















In a Vendetta-cockpit









I've also used these, quite new from the WestWind range, I'll check their code this evening on the box they came in :









Another cool wource for gasmasked heads is MaxMini, if you need 'em without helmets.
I used those for my Mutant's rabble :

















A nice alternative from MaxMini to make Enforcers (the Chaos version of Comissars)








Granted, they don't look like gasmasks, but they are enclosed, and you want to be able to identify these on the battlefields easily.

I haven't tried Pig Iron yet, but seeing those pictures above, I might just give them a go...

I hope that helped :biggrin:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Check out Dagmire's beautiful IG army using the pig iron gas mask heads here. They really are high quality.


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for that link Khorne's Fist!
Looking at them, they might be a tad too high-tech to match the rest of my Traitor Guards...
But I'll keep them in mind.

Here's the missing info :
Those new heads are "German Pickelhaube Helmet + Gas Mask Heads" with the code SHS-SOTR16.

And whilst looking for those, I found another box, "Soviet Survivor Heads" SHS-SOTR5.
They are helmetless, but unfortunately only have 9 gasmasked heads per blister of 20. But that didn't stop me from buying them and putting the gasmasks on some Mutant's Rabble as you can see here :









And that sums up all the gasmask variants I have in my army, with piccies as requested.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

thanks, due to your beutiful models you ve been excused from threrad necromancy, good job!


----------

